

As far as I can tell, Orbitz thinks its customers are chumps - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/03/02/orbitz-sales-tactics-convenient-and-sleazy/

======
brk
As far as I can tell, this author has a dataset of exactly 1 item.

Crap articles like this are what give bloggers a bad name.

